# Recently the ports is always up to date !



## sw2wolf (Jul 22, 2012)

```
$sudo portsnap fetch update
 Looking up portsnap.hshh.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
 Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.hshh.org... done.
 Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
 No updates needed.
 Ports tree is already up to date.
```

It lasts about one month. Donot you think it is normal ?

Sincerely!


----------



## SNK (Jul 22, 2012)

portsnap2.hshh.org might not be up-to-date.


----------



## ko (Sep 13, 2012)

```
# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
```


----------

